# oxytocin - will it help or hurt my doe?



## DeeFrost (Dec 13, 2021)

My Nubian doe gave birth approximately 15 hours ago. Not her first pregnancy, more like her 9th . She has had 3 sets of twins, one single (live), and one single (dead) which was vet assisted. 

She has never had any problems with milk production nor with the kids feeding until now. She passed the placenta and her udder and teats aren’t hot to the touch nor cracked but she isn’t letting the kid nurse. I have tried expressing some of her milk and I can feel the milk in the teat when I squeeze it but nothing is being expressed. Should I give her some oxytocin to help with the let-down of her milk or should I apply warm compresses and continue to try to milk her? The kid has not received any milk as yet.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok.. so I definitely probably would suggest giving her oxytocin to let the milk down... so your saying your kid has not had any milk at all? Like not any colostrum or anything??!! I maybe would try some warm compresses and just like massage her udder also.. sometimes when the milk doesn’t come out you have to milk her till her little plugs come off.. like so are you at least bottle feeding the kid or something because that kid has got to have her colostrum.. that’s what gets the kid going.. is her udder like really big to wear it looks like she has not been milked for awhile and needs it ASAP? Could I see pictures? How is your kid?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

How is your doe and kid?


----------

